# orbit lipoma



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello all,

looking for orbital dx.....214.8?

thanks!


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 19, 2012)

Please specify the condition.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 19, 2012)

doctor performs orbitotomy w/ mass removal 
path comes back orbital lipoma

Thanks!


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I would go with 379.92 (swelling or mass of eye) until the doctor designates the lipoma dx.

If you are allowed to code from the path report, I would go with 214.9 (Lipoma, unspecified site).


----------

